# "Crazy eyes" for Lou



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL!!! Fabulous pictures! Yep...those are some crazy eyes!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

nu2poodles said:


>


Hey! That's my ear!! Hahahaha!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Bwahahaha!! So funny!!!! Love it!! 

The ones with teeth showing are my favorite!! she looks crazzzzzzzzzzy!! lol

She is still a gorgeous poodle but these are so funny!! 

The last one is the best!!! She is so cute and scary looking on that 1 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for these pictures they made me laugh !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol great shots. Made me smile!!????????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

I laughed out loud when I saw the last one! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

omg, I got a real laugh out of these shots. She is hilarious.


----------



## heyyoutoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow, fabulous photography! Capturing those facial expressions is priceless, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Absolutely hysterical! She is such a fantastic dog, and well done you for capturing her at her funniest... Brilliant


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I loved comparing the lab's eyes to hers....she is a maniac!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

rain: beauty and the beast all wrapped up in one package. wonderful, wonderful photos. great photographer!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Omg! The one of her laying on the ground is sooo funny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Haha this thread is the best! And so is Rain. I wish I could meet her, I can tell by all your pictures that she's such a character!


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Haha... Those are great photos! 
Love it...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love Poodle faces! And Rain's face is one of the best! 
Your photos always make me smile!!!!


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Such great pictures! I love the way that poodles are such great actors in that their expressions are so ferocious even though they are just playing. I think that is so indicative of their intelligence and their playful nature.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Petitpie'sDH said:


> Such great pictures! I love the way that poodles are such great actors in that their expressions are so ferocious even though they are just playing. I think that is so indicative of their intelligence and their playful nature.


Thank you !

Yes, through all the tail biting and ear pulling (... and they do play rough), there has never been a cross moment between these two; they are best friends :


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

nu2poodles said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Yes, through all the tail biting and ear pulling (... and they do play rough), there has never been a cross moment between these two; they are best friends :


What a lovely picture! I love the way your lab's tail is wrapped around Rain's neck. My two spoos are the same way...they love to play fight, but they are best friends. Your lab is beautiful, too!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Petitpie'sDH said:


> What a lovely picture! I love the way your lab's tail is wrapped around Rain's neck. My two spoos are the same way...they love to play fight, but they are best friends. Your lab is beautiful, too!


Lol, Lucky, is not mine. She belongs to a couple who vacation here every year January-February. We try to let the dogs play together every morning for an hour or so. After the first Jan-Feb play year, Rain would go to "Lucky's house" and sit on the edge of the yard every day, hoping that Lucky would appear.

But I have to say that, as Rain has become more interested in "hunting" over the "winter" (cool) months, she is less anxious to stay and play. Lucky's Mom is afraid to let Lucky go where Rain & I go out in the backcountry . Perhaps I can entice them to take a few beach trips this year .


----------



## sah (Jan 19, 2012)

I LOVE your photography and Rain is beautiful!! I especially like these pics of Rain and lab play fighting...Ben plays rough too...I think Ben and Rain would play wonderfully together!!
sah


----------

